# Becoming a recluse at new University



## ronki23 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi,

I am a Master's student in the UK and am on a one year Msc.

Firstly, i'd like to state I was bullied and harassed at school for my appearance and also in the workplace; the workplace bullying was even after weight loss the year before (didn't even know I was fat before this).

I enjoy going to gym,exercising and martial arts. After a lack of progression in body building, I decided to enter kickboxing competitions when at University (Degree); as I was a commuting student I did it at home too. I was not very good (even after several years due to overreliance on faceshield and not liking to get hit in the nose or ribs). Anyway, there was this one club that is really up themselves and after I lost to one of their guys (even though I almost knocked him out), I got into an argument on facebook with his coach; because his coach taught my ex-coach (not University), my ex-coach's wife actually said I upset her husband and she advised him not to accept me training there. The lack of competition, and the fact that the other club would be at competition, made me stop at University kickboxing.

I enjoyed my Degree in my third year as I made some great friends from around the world and because I could finally drive, I went to lots of parties. Unfortunately now my friends have moved away and so have I; on facebook it doesn't help when they don't reply or I get unfriended.

At my University for Masters I was alienated in the first month; the freshers reps always wanted us to play drinking games even though I don't drink and I stopped martial arts at the University clubs because some people are unprofessional (not releasing joint locks even when i'm tapping) and just seeming to be up-themselves/trying to one up what I say even though I just met them.

I have come to the point that I do not leave my studio flat in the evening as people are drunk and noisy outside; I even try to avoid people I dislike by going to University on the early bus or coming back late. I feel anxious as I do not know what bus the people I dislike will be on and I don't want to talk to them. It's been 6 months since I have talked to them but I have seen them 6 times since then.

The most annoying thing is that because my old friends hardly use facebook or reply, I am deactivated. I have some friends at this new University but I don't go to parties/out due to people I dislike potentially being there. It doesn't help most of these friends are Chinese as it means facebook will be blocked if/when they move back and I do not know how to spend social time with them as neither of us go out to parties. I do not want to annoy them about going on a trip as we have a workload.

I finish my course in August and the Undergrads I dislike finish for the year end of May but knowing my luck it'll be end of June they stay here. Even at my hometown I dislike a lot of people and they complain about me in the gym


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

I think the coursework for your masters will soon get very difficult and consume a lot of your time, and you will meet some more mature people in your course of studies, so hopefully all the sophomoric issues with people will go toward the background.


----------



## ronki23 (Apr 14, 2013)

cavemanslaststand said:


> I think the coursework for your masters will soon get very difficult and consume a lot of your time, and you will meet some more mature people in your course of studies, so hopefully all the sophomoric issues with people will go toward the background.


It is beginning to, i'm swamped doing a report as i'm typing this.

I'm annoyed that i'm surrounded obnoxious and patronising people; this has stopped me going to parties as they'll probably try talk to me and it's stopped my martial arts as they train and those clubs.

I'm counting the weeks until I finish but like I do with the Undergraduate degree, I will miss the people I actually like and it doesn't help most are Chinese (a country where facebook is blocked). I miss my old Uni and degree friends more and can't believe when I am actually staying near to nightclubs (no driving back at stupid o'clock), I don't go because of others (well neither do most of my friends here).

I've never expected to make 'enemies' at University


----------

